# How did your school start?



## Robbo (Feb 6, 2002)

This is not a historical question merely one of interest. I've recently moved to Calgary, Canada and since there are no advertising Kenpo people here my training has gone somewhat stale. I do not want to start learning a new system, there is plently for me to work on in my current system. What I am interested in doing is advertising and taking on a 'few' students to teach out of my basement. I don't really want to have an official school, just some people that I can teach and train with to keep me at some level of proficiency. My question is, how many of you instructors started out this way and are you still doing it this way or did it morph into a full blown school? Or, did you find teaching wasn't for you and stopped?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 6, 2002)

I have had to "home" schools in the past. Both started with me just working out by myslef (trying to keep things clear in my mind and keep my body in shape). The sequence form there goes something like this.
A neighbor  (adult, teenager, or child) see you and asks what you are doing. Then they say   1. I could neer do that (or) 2> Can you teach me how to do that.
You now have your first student. sooner or later someone else hears about you (most likely from the first student) and you hae 2 or 3 students. 
From there some come some go if you are good there will be many more 
By the way are you of rank to teach and promote?
Shadow


----------



## Robbo (Feb 6, 2002)

tshadowchaser,

I am 2nd degree, with this ranking I can open a school and promote up to green belt. Might be kind of hard for the neighbours to see me as I work out of the basement. Incidently did you get more out of working out by yourself or by teaching? I would guess that you would be teaching the basics to the students then working your mat'l seperatly.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 6, 2002)

"I am 2nd degree, with this ranking I can open a school and promote up to green belt."

Hi,

This is sort of surprising to me, I thought the rule of thumb was that you were able to promote to one rank lower than yourself (at black belt rank of course).  With your system/organization(?) what level do you have to be to promote a 1st degree black?

Thanks,

Lamont


----------



## Robbo (Feb 6, 2002)

Hey Lamont,

In our system a 3rd Degree can promote up to Brown. No one person is allowed to rank anybody in any degree of Black. What we can do is recommend people to grade and then they go before a panel of 5th degrees (5). Before they do the real grading they are 'pre' graded by somebody that is at least one rank higher than the rank they are attempting. The 'pre' grading is done approx 3 months before the real thing.

Rob

P.S. I would really like a reply to my original question if you have any opinion on the matter.


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 10, 2002)

It's kinda weird, but mine is happening by accident.  I have a cute daughter, and when boys come around, I have my weapons and my BB certificate in plain view (LOL)- they ask questions, and we usually end up in an impromptu training session.  They ask "Will you teach me?" and I say "sure".

I set up a dojo in the garage, and we are growing.  Kids tell their friends, show them what they have learned, and a new kid shows up.  It's weird, kind of a grassroots thing.  I didn't want it- but here it is, and I like it.

It buys my beer.  Hard to gripe about.

Vince


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 10, 2002)

Both times I had a "home" school, I was fortunate enough to get one really good student that I could work my techniques with. I would teach the basic class structure at one time then later when those students where gone my other student and I would work out. When doing forms,etc., I found time by myslef. 
The school I have now is a little diffrent When I moved back to this area my cousin (who has been a black belt in another system for twenty years) asked my to teach him my system. We needed a place to work out and a mutual friend agreed to let us use his place if he could study also (he also had rank in another system). So we started working out.
After a while I took them to see my instructor and he is the reason for me teaching publicly today. My instructor said that my life of just studying with everyone and hording the information in my mind was over. I was loseing to much knowledge by not passing it on, and we (him and I) where not getting any younger.  If the art that I loved was to continue then it was my responseability to make damn sure that I trained people to continue it. Therefor a week later I started teaching publcly.
Still have a very small class but I do not advertise
Shadow


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 10, 2002)

I have always learned as much or by teaching than by being the student.

More power to ya my friend- it sounds like you have found a good path.

Vince


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Robbo _
> *Hey Lamont,
> 
> In our system a 3rd Degree can promote up to Brown. No one person is allowed to rank anybody in any degree of Black. What we can do is recommend people to grade and then they go before a panel of 5th degrees (5). Before they do the real grading they are 'pre' graded by somebody that is at least one rank higher than the rank they are attempting. The 'pre' grading is done approx 3 months before the real thing.
> ...



With organization were you affiliated?


----------



## Robbo (Feb 14, 2002)

Kanzen Kenpo


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 14, 2002)

You should get in touch with Speedhitter, he is in Alberta.  It is definitely not Kanzen material he is teaching but he might be  able to help you out.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 14, 2002)

How do you get ahold of speedhitter, he's not listed in the member listings. Is his school in Morinville?


----------



## Blindside (Feb 14, 2002)

here ya go:

http://www.members.shaw.ca/akks/

Lamont


----------



## Robbo (Feb 14, 2002)

Thank-You


----------



## jaybacca72 (Feb 15, 2002)

i was a student of joe f for 14yrs and then left for some good reasons if you get my drift.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 23, 2002)

don't go for that business!!

:rofl:


----------

